# الاصدار الجديد من برنامج الاسقاط من اتوكاد على جوجل ايرث padge



## ahmedhattab (16 يناير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بحمد الله تعالي تم إعداد النسخة الجديد من برنامج إسقاط الرسومات المرسومة ببرنامج اتوكاد على جوجل ايرث PADGE
البرنامج يعمل على جميع اصدارات ويندوز و اوتوكاد من 2007 الى 2010
البرنامج به تطوير حيث يمكن استخدامه في حالة المحلية وذلك بمعرفة عوامل التحويل بين نظام الاحداثيات العالمي UTM و المحلي
هذه النسخة تجريبية لمعرفة المشاكل بها وذلك لإعداد الإصدار النهانئ ان شاء الله
البرنامج مجاني كصدقة جارية ان شاء الله
لاتنسوني من صالح دعائكم​ _
xxxxxxxxxxxxx
دكتورنا الفاضل.. يمنع وضل أية وسيلة للاتصال
وشكرا
المراقب_
د.م. احمد ابراهيم الحطاب
بورسعيد- مصر
يناير 2011
رابط التحميل بالمرفقات[/RIGHT]


----------



## اشرف محروس (17 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamedazab (17 يناير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## كبل (17 يناير 2011)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررر


----------



## محمد رجب احمد (17 يناير 2011)

مشكور يا دكتور


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (17 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير يا دكتور احمد وجاري التنزيل والتجربه 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ROUDS (18 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا البرنامج
بالفعل تم التحميل والتسطيب 
لكن لا *ياريت توضيح كيفيه استخدامه *


----------



## hosh123 (18 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
أخى الكريم جزاك الله خيراً وقد أعجبنى أنك تقدم البرنامج بالمجان (( ببلااااااااااااش )) 
حقيقى ربنا يكرمك ويجزيك خيرا ويعينك أنك تقدم كل ما هو مفيد .....
تقبل مرورى أخوك هشام


----------



## shrek (18 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
جاري التنزيل والتجربه


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (18 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك وفى ميزان حسنات من عليه النيه*


----------



## dudi2011 (18 يناير 2011)

ارجو توضيح طريقة العمل اخي العزيز


----------



## khalidogc (18 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## أبو حامزة (19 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## leica (19 يناير 2011)

*error!!!*

السلام عليكم 

عند عمل تصطيب للبرنامج يعطى رسالة error!!!

??


----------



## رضا صبيح (20 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا دكتور أحمد

الدكتور/ أحمد الحطاب له إسهامات متميزة فى أمانة جدة فى إدارة تطوير وتقنية المساحة بالأمانة
فجزاه الله خيرا كثيرا 

:28: ​


----------



## fatimaaslami (20 يناير 2011)

jazaka laho khayran


----------



## ahmedhattab (22 يناير 2011)

اعداد البرنامج
1- يتم فك الضغط للملف padgenew.rar
2- تنصيب الملف setuppadge 
3- افتح  الملف c:\padgefiles\config.ah وهو يحتوي على مسار برنامج googleearth.exe 
4- تحقق من مسار برنامج googleearth.exe في الكمبيوتر الخاص بك و تأكد من انه نفس المسار في الملف config.ah و الا فغير المسار الموجود بالملف​5- اذا ظهرت رسالة تشير الى عدم وجود الملف  Msvbvm50.dllفيمكن تحميلة من موقع شركة مايكروسوف http://support.microsoft.com/kb/1800716- بعد الانتهاء من تثبيت البرنامج يمكن الان استخدامه من داخل اتوكاد باستخدام الامر gg من سطر الاوامر7- البرنامج يعتمد على نظام الاحداثيات UTM بالاضافة الى اي احداثيات محلية وذلك بأضافة زحزحة و دوران في الشرقيات و الشماليات و معامل مقياس الرسم​ان شاء الله بعد الانتهاء من النسخة النهائية سوف اقوم بعمل شرح تفصيلي


----------



## ahmedhattab (22 يناير 2011)

اعداد البرنامج
1- يتم فك الضغط للملف padgenew.rar
2- تنصيب الملف setuppadge
3- افتح الملف c:\padgefiles\config.ah وهو يحتوي على مسار برنامج googleearth.exe
4- تحقق من مسار برنامج googleearth.exe في الكمبيوتر الخاص بك و تأكد من انه نفس المسار في الملف config.ah و الا فغير المسار الموجود بالملف​
5- اذا ظهرت رسالة تشير الى عدم وجود الملف Msvbvm50.dllفيمكن تحميلة من موقع شركة مايكروسوف http://support.microsoft.com/kb/1800716- بعد الانتهاء من تثبيت البرنامج يمكن الان استخدامه من داخل اتوكاد باستخدام الامر gg من سطر الاوامر 7- البرنامج يعتمد على نظام الاحداثيات UTM بالاضافة الى اي احداثيات محلية وذلك بأضافة زحزحة و دوران في الشرقيات و الشماليات و معامل مقياس الرسم​
ان شاء الله بعد الانتهاء من النسخة النهائية سوف اقوم بعمل شرح تفصيلي


----------



## عاشق المساحة (22 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
يعطيك العافية اخي الكريك ومشكور على هالمجهود الرائع ولكن عند محاولة الاسقاط يعطيني فرق كبير في المسافة
احاول اسقاطه في مكة يعطيني في السودااان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## أميروعد (22 يناير 2011)

الاخ أحمد جزاك الله كل خير
عند الضغط على Start تظهر هذه الرسالة
RUN -Time error 429
Activex Component can't create Object
لك الشكر اجزله


----------



## حسام بوشكش (22 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## علي فؤاد (22 يناير 2011)

شكرااااااااااااا دكتور احمد
انا كنت كلمتك من سنتين وارسلت لي نسخة من البرنامج علي اميلي 
لكن يا دكتور هل هناك امكانية تغيير المنطقة (zoon)


----------



## رضا صبيح (22 يناير 2011)

*Run Time Error*

يعطينى البرنامج هذا الخطأ يا دكتور





​


----------



## حسام بوشكش (23 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس
لكن عند بدأالعمل بالتستيب على وندوز 7 يوجد رسالة عدم امكانية التستيب


----------



## حسن احمد (23 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أميروعد (26 يناير 2011)

نرجو الرددددددددددددددددددددددد


----------



## تافكه (27 يناير 2011)

اسال الله ان يدخلك الفردوس الاعلى


----------



## محمد على خميس (27 يناير 2011)

جزاء الله كل الخير وجعلك ممن قال فيهم النبى الكريم "خير الناس انفعهم للناس"


----------



## حسام بوشكش (27 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا لكن البرنامج لا يعمل على ويندوز 7


----------



## المساح10 (27 يناير 2011)

الف الف شكر على البرنامج


----------



## مصطفى المساح (4 فبراير 2011)

بردة مش شغال على السفن نفس الابرور 429


----------



## ahmedhattab (4 فبراير 2011)

اعداد البرنامج

1- يتم فك الضغط للملف padgenew.rar

2- تنصيب الملف setuppadge

3- افتح الملف c:\padgefiles\config.ah وهو يحتوي على مسار برنامج googleearth.exe

4- تحقق من مسار برنامج googleearth.exe في الكمبيوتر الخاص بك و تأكد من انه نفس المسار في الملف config.ah و الا فغير المسار الموجود بالملف

5- اذا ظهرت رسالة تشير الى عدم وجود الملف Msvbvm50.dllفيمكن تحميلة من موقع شركة مايكروسوف http://support.microsoft.com/kb/1800716- بعد الانتهاء من تثبيت البرنامج يمكن الان استخدامه من داخل اتوكاد باستخدام الامر gg من سطر الاوامر

7- البرنامج يعتمد على نظام الاحداثيات UTM بالاضافة الى اي احداثيات محلية وذلك بأضافة زحزحة و دوران في الشرقيات و الشماليات و معامل مقياس الرسم

ان شاء الله بعد الانتهاء من النسخة النهائية سوف اقوم بعمل شرح تفصيلي 
______________________________________________________

اللهم احفظ مصر......................................امين​


----------



## علي فؤاد (5 فبراير 2011)

امين


----------



## السندباد المساحي (5 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك دكتور
اللهم احفظ مصر......................................امين


----------



## مصطفى المساح (5 فبراير 2011)

مافيش نفس المشكلة ايرور 429
حاولت ادور عليها فى كل حتة ومش لقى ليها حل
فى ناس بتقول ملف ديل ناقص بس مش عارف هوة اية


----------



## تافكه (6 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك برنامج جدا ممتاز


----------



## مصطفى المساح (7 فبراير 2011)

اشكرك على البرنامج
بس قولى احل ازى الايرور دة رن تيم ايرور 429
انا دماغى وجعتنى من الايرور دة بقالى اسبوع بدورة على حل ومش لاقى استخدم كل البرامج الممكنة


----------



## simo1000 (7 فبراير 2011)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## المهندس رحم (15 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم


----------



## محمود طالب (19 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مصطفى المساح (20 فبراير 2011)

الايرور دة مافيش حل لية


----------



## eid2010 (18 أبريل 2011)

دكتور ما حصلت الرابط للتنزيل اذا تكرمت


----------



## eid2010 (18 أبريل 2011)

دكتور مافي فايده جربت كل المحاولات وما شتغل مع شكري لك


----------



## مهيد فرج محمد عوض (20 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (20 أبريل 2011)

جزيت خير الدنيا والاخرة وفى انتظار البرنامج فى صورتة النهائية وشكرا مقدما


----------



## ابراهيم ابوعواد (21 أبريل 2011)

thank you too much


----------



## صقر الهندسه (21 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر .. بس لو في شرح بسيط عن البرنامج .. حتى لو ملف وورد


----------



## ismailimc (15 يونيو 2011)

* مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ*


----------



## ismailimc (15 يونيو 2011)

الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## علي فؤاد (16 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نبيلوف (17 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## محمد السواكنى (17 يونيو 2011)

الله يبارك فيك يا دكتور واتمنى معرفة طريقة العمل على البرنامج


----------



## alafandi_ (28 أبريل 2012)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## roshdy.draftsman (15 يونيو 2013)

شكرا لك يا دكتور وبارك الله لك 
يوجد لدى نفس مشكلة الأخ مصطفى المساح ارجو حل المشكلة


----------



## محمد على خميس (17 يونيو 2013)

منا الشكر و الوفاء و من الله الاجر و الجزاء ........شكرا د أحمد الحطاب


----------



## roshdy.draftsman (17 يونيو 2013)

يا جماعة الخير البرنامج مش شغال معايا وادانى نفس المشكلة اللى صدفة أخرين فى المنتدى ارجو ممن استطاع تشغيل البرنامج ان يشرح لنا ماذا فعل بالظبط ولكم الشكر


----------



## hasanvire (5 فبراير 2014)

Thanksssssssssssssssss


----------



## abobadr45 (5 فبراير 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور وبانتظار النسخة النهائية


----------



## almaita (5 فبراير 2014)

مشكووور


----------



## هيمامورو (5 فبراير 2014)

يا رب يكون شغال


----------

